
Handling scrutiny with imposter syndrome. A post-mortem - MikeDaniel
https://mikedaniel.dev/handling-scrutiny-with-imposter-syndrome/
======
MikeDaniel
Hey HN. I wanted to do a write up about handling scrutiny when you suffer from
imposter syndrome. I know it's something that affects a lot of people and it
can be really difficult to deal with, especially when you're under some heat.
So I did a little post-mortem of how I managed and recovered from a
particularly bad spell. I hope this helps anyone else who's experienced
similar feelings, I know a lot of people I've worked with in the past struggle
to talk about things like this.

Mike

